# Male mouse



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

I have the male mouse I used to breed my doe  obviously and I just want him to be happy. I know that bucks cannot be housed together because of fighting so I feel like my buck will be lonely. I plan on mating him more with other females but when he is alone, what can I do to make him feel happy? I want him to have a good life.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Spend a lot of time with him, give him as big a cage as possible with lots of fun stuff to do.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

If you're able to keep him in your vision, I usually have my buck with my does in a glass tank on my desk when I'm using my computer so he can have some social time and a communal run on the wheel, hehe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Bigger cages don't necessarily make mice feel happy. Unlike people, who usually like open spaces, mice are instinctively creatures of small dark spaces. They live under tall grasses or in the walls of a house, not in a wide-open flat area. He'll want a house, nesting material, a sizeable wheel (if you choose to use wheels, make sure they're as big as you can fit in the cage, since small wheels cause wheel tail), and quality food and water. If he's people-social, having him out and handling him will help. Exposing him to does you don't want bred, though...that's a recipe for disaster. Mice aren't shy, and have no problem breeding right in front of you, which takes literally less than a second. The reason he runs off other males is because having his own staked-out territory is more important to him than having company.


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay that makes sense and when I first got the mice I let the male run around with the females and instantly picked him back up because he was chasing each one and humping them. I figured it wouldn't take but a second for them to become impregnated.

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

